# Poll for Sp/So: Which Stackings Do You Find as Most Attractive?



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

With all the recent discussions on instinct compatibilities I'd like to see some actual data on the matter =D

This poll is for those of Sp/So stackings (I will create polls for other stackings shortly after). You can pick multiple options. *Please vote only if you are very, very sure of being Sp/So so that this poll yields accurate results*. If you aren't certain of being Sp/So but want to see the poll there is the 7th option to vote on.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Sx doms freak me out sometimes, but it really varies from person to person, but I love sp/sx types, as I can see many other sp/sos do


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

pizzapie said:


> Sx doms freak me out sometimes, but it really varies from person to person, but I love sp/sx types, as I can see many other sp/sos do


dunno, I've seen sp/so's get freaked out by sp/sx second sx instinct especially if it bears a somewhat dark connotation ... ruins their light-filled atmosphere of being


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

the distribution looks equal, anyone care to break it =P


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

So/Sx :kitteh: Or Sp/So. Not so much SX doms, I can't offer them what they need and feel under pressure from these one's generally speaking. Sp/Sx is kinda hit/miss. And this is not written in stone, life never is...


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

I do not go around typing everyone I meet but it seems to me I like the company of So/Sx... I find the lack of attention to Sp sort of adorable =/


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have no idea. Although I would venture to guess that I do not lik Sx doms. They are generally too emotionally demanding.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

I am Sp/Sx, but my best friend is an Sp/So and he is also dating an Sp/Sx. There aren't many problems because of the shared Self-pres instinct. Where we do differ, he finds it cute and interesting. I think he quite fancies the secondary Sx. It livens him up a little.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Mostly Sx/Sp and Sp/Sx, although it's sometimes hard to join them


----------

